# Dorico 3.5 and VSL Synchron Player - Pulling my hair out trying to get them to work for playback templates



## Paul Jelfs (Oct 20, 2021)

Hey ,

I am really hoping someone , with either a similar setup, or just a lot of knowledge about the potential issues are, can help me with this. 

I have invested quite a lot of money in the Synchron series of libraries over the past few months - Brass, ized-WW, Strings Pro + Elite. 

I like composing in Dorico, so it made sense , that because of the wealth of articulations the Synchron libraries had, they would be an excellent fit. However, despite trying everything I possibly can, I can't get Dorico 3.5 on Windows 10, to work with Synchron playback templates- and I am exhausted and out of options. I have been speaking to their support over the past few weeks, and they have been very helpful and are trying to find the solution, but because they do not do remote sessions, It is like finding a needle in a haystack. 

Here is what happens - bearing in mind, that other VSTs work just fine (Was using Note performer previously, and Kontakt and Spitfire work fine). So say I load up a Dorico playback template of "Synchronized Woodwinds" - Which I have installed on my SSD. The template will load up, and gradually load up each instance of "Synchron VST" - It seems to resize them, and then after they have all loaded up, samples loaded and all , they disappear. 

Next, if I try and make any note input in Dorico, it will just hang, and get stuck on the screen with the mouse going around. It is always the same - whatever Synchron template I load, I always get the same behaviour and can't use the libraries. 

VSL support have tried to recreate the bug, but can't , despite lots of testing over the weekend ; I think it could be something like the presets are not being found properly, or they are scattered over a few drives, and I have not installed the libraries and updates well (I am never sure where to install Synchron Updates - Root folder or new one!) . It has to be something like that, unless there is something about my PC that is causing a conflict. 

Perhaps another thing could be they rely on Elicenser - Which are attached to a hub. Perhaps it needs to be plugged directly in to the MB. 

I am honestly pulling at straws here, and have confirmed with Steinberg that it is definately the Synchron player that is crashing Dorico, but for their part VSL have said they have plenty of composers using Dorico ,VST3 and Synchron. 

The only partial clue I get from Dorico, is sometimes i will see a RED Triangle on the Playback page, indicting that the Audio Engine has stopped responding. 

Anyone that has ANY ideas of where I might start looking to solve the problem, please be my guest - I have probably missed some information out but I am so exhausted from trying the same process over and over, that If I ever get it working it will feel extremely strange ! 

Thanks in advance, 

PJ


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 20, 2021)

Give us some info on your system and audio interface.

Does the Synchron player work correctly when used standalone?


----------



## ptram (Oct 20, 2021)

Also, do you want to post an image of (1) the directory tree of the drive where you stored the Synchron libraries, and (2) the list or directories in Synchron Player's Preferences > Database page? Just to see if there is something non matching.

(I'm on a Mac, so I will be of little help).

Paolo


----------

